# Chrarakteranzeige bei meinem Profil?



## Bôhseronkel1 (30. März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen
ich hab da ma ne frage.
und zwar will ich das auch irgendwie machen,
dass bei meinem _mybuffed_ Profil
meine Charaktere angezeigt werden.
also mein MAIN und mein TWINK
wie mache ich das?
wäre nett, wenn mir da jemand helfen kann
THX im Vorraus


----------



## Mächti (30. März 2007)

Bôhseronkel schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> ich hab da ma ne frage.
> und zwar will ich das auch irgendwie machen,
> dass bei meinem _mybuffed_ Profil
> ...




Schau dir einfach mal die beiden Video's an, wenn dann noch fragen sind gogo...

http://my.buffed.de/page/915/i-my-i-buffed-f-a-q

http://my.buffed.de/page/914/blasc-2-f-a-q

MFG Mächti


----------



## Bôhseronkel1 (30. März 2007)

mhh ja ok das hatte ich auch schon
nur das problem bei mir ist,
dass ich unter EINSTELLUNGEN garnicht CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN habe-.-
das ist ja das problem
woran könnte das denn liegen, dass ich diese option unter einstellungen nicht habe???
mfg


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (30. März 2007)

Bôhseronkel schrieb:


> mhh ja ok das hatte ich auch schon
> nur das problem bei mir ist,
> dass ich unter EINSTELLUNGEN garnicht CHARAKTEREINSTELLUNGEN habe-.-
> das ist ja das problem
> ...



Hmm. n screen von deinem Einstellungsfenster würde helfen ...


Hast du evtl. das WoW-Addin nicht installiert ?


----------



## fab52002 (30. März 2007)

Habe genau das selbe problem.
Die charaktere werden allerdings wenn ich danach such korrekt angezeigt glaube daher das es nicht am blasc addon liegt


----------



## Bôhseronkel1 (30. März 2007)

sind 3 screens...
auf einen hats nich gepasst




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und danach kommt denn auch nix mehr...

achja bei mir is das auch so dass meine char. ganznormal wenn ich sie suche angezeigt werden...

hoffe das hilft weiter...
thx im vorraus

mfg


----------



## jögi1 (30. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Leser,

ich habe das selbe Problem und das schon seit ca. 8 Tagen.
Habe schon mehrfach hier nach Lösungen gesucht und bin leider nicht fündig geworden.
Wäre super, wenn mal jemand weitere Lösungsansätze posten könnte, denn den BLASC2 Client habe ich bereits 25x neu installiert, mit vorheriger sauberer Deinstallaltion.

Könnte es ein Problem mit anderen ADDONS sein ???

MFG


----------



## Kyril-Ysera (30. März 2007)

Hallo liebe Foren freunde

Ich habe auch das problem, das mein profil überdragen wirt aber nicht in mybuffed zu sehen ist was kann das sein.......






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MFG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mächti (30. März 2007)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=7117&st=40


----------



## jögi1 (31. März 2007)

Mächti schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...=7117&st=40



Danke für den LINK, welcher aber laut Überschrift das falsche Thema beinhaltet!

Hier nochmal eine ausführlichere Beschreibung meines absurden Problems.

Ich habe gestern extra mit allen fünf Chars irgendwelche nutzlosen Dinge getrieben, um zu schauen, ob es an der Übertragung von mir zum Server hapert. Dem ist nicht so, denn in der BLASC Datenbank sind heute alle Chars aktuell und die Übertragung der Daten funktioniert tadellos.

Das Einzige, was ich noch immer nicht habe, ist die Zuordnung in meinen EINSTELLUNGEN auf meiner Profilseite bei MYBUFFED. Bei mir sieht es genau so aus, wie auf den Screens oben abgebildet. 

Daher denke ich, das es ein PROBLEM mit der Zuordnung meiner Chars zu meinem Buffed-Account geben muss.

Ich weis nicht, ob es wichtig ist, aber ich glaube langsam, dass ich vor dem JÖGI Account schon einmal ... vor ganz ganz langer Zeit ... einen andersnamigen Account bei Buffed hatte, an welchen ich mich aber heute nicht mehr erinnern kann und das die Zuordnung meiner Chars vieleicht auf den asbach uralten Account läuft (ca. Mai 2006)?

Sollte das der Fall sein, habe ich jetzt ein echtes Problem und frage mich, wer kann mir dabei weiter helfen?

In diesem Fall gibt es ein ähnliches Thema *H I E R* (Thema = Falsche Zuordnung WoW-Char. <-> mybuffed.de-Profil ) aber ich weis es ja leider nicht mehr genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG


----------



## BeyondTheSilence (31. März 2007)

Bôhseronkel schrieb:


> sind 3 screens...
> auf einen hats nich gepasst
> 
> und danach kommt denn auch nix mehr...
> ...



Sorry, ich meinte das einstellungsfenser deines BlasClients:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bôhseronkel1 (31. März 2007)

aso sry ^^ dachte du meintest die mybuffed einstellungen.
naja hier ma der andere screen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hoffe das hilft besser weiter ^^

PS: hab mir auch die Videos angeguckt, und in anderen Foren geschaut,
aber keine wirkliche antwort auf das Problem gefunden


----------



## Bôhseronkel1 (5. April 2007)

hat sich schon erledigt
seit dem patch funzt es endlich


----------



## MrsFloppy (6. April 2007)

Also, ich habe genau das gleiche Problem... ich habe gar nicht die Auswahlmöglichkeit: Charakterprofil!
Auch nach dem Patch funzt es nicht...
Ich will auch AutoBlog haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrissel (6. April 2007)

hey, es scheint zu funzen und zwar SO:

Sucht ganz normal auf der startseite von buffed den Punkt Charaktere auf und sucht dann euren Char. Dann etwas rumklicken und schwups funzt die Verknüpfung zu mybuffed...

Einloggen solltet Ihr Euch auch nochmal bei euren Chars, damit wieder "neue" Daten übertragen werden.

MfG
Chrissel


----------

